# Business Cards



## pacereve (Sep 14, 2006)

So i've had a couple people now ask me for my business card.  How embarrasing to replying with: "I actually don't have one..." :er: 

I've desided to start putting together a business card and didn't want to have just my name so I came up with a "business name" and basic logo. I wanted something very simple and original.

For a business card, I was a bit out of 'creativity'. I don't really know what I should put in it besides my name and phone number.  I came up with this simple design.

Your thoughts on everything before I go any further?...


----------



## astrostu (Sep 14, 2006)

If you have a website, put that on there.  Some people even put one of their photos on it, sorta faded (e.g. opacity 20%) into the background, but I'm not sure that would work with your current design.


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 14, 2006)

astrostu said:
			
		

> If you have a website, put that on there.


Yup.


----------



## pacereve (Sep 14, 2006)

Good idea, don't have a website yet though. I don't consider myself into the business enough to have a website.  

This current design (business card) is just an idea, it can be redone.  I do personally like the logo though and would like to keep it.


----------



## dewey (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice design - will this be color or Black & White?

How about adding an email address?


----------



## pacereve (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I thinking of sticking with B&W.  It gets too complicated with process colours.  An email would probably be useful.


----------



## Arch (Sep 14, 2006)

ok, you need all contact details on thier, so customers have the choice to call, email or send stuff in the post to you.
The logo is ok, so you could stick with that..... i would probably make it smaller and move it from the center of the card. Adding an image or two is a good idea for a photography business.... but make sure they have commercial appeal and are the best shots you have.

Also think about whether you want them to be double sided.... and what kind of print you want/can afford them to be.

Personally i would choose to have something on the other side..... maybe just an image and the web address... then have all your other info on the front side.
I would also go for matt laminated cards at least.... they have a good quality feel to them.... cheep card is a no-no.

just play around with positioning and see what happens.


----------



## dewey (Sep 14, 2006)

And what about a budget?  

I should have asked before - but of course it's an important consideration.  I like simple designs, so I am a fan of your logo.  If you were going to print double sided you could have your logo on the front and your contact info on the back.  Have you checked out vistaprint.ca?  Two sided cards - full color on the front and B&W on the back for under $50.  I used vista print in the states and it was easy and cheap - my favorite combo.  I have a color photo on the front of the card - no words - and I have my contact info on the back in B&W.  The cards look great and the quality is super.

There are lots of options and it'll drive you nuts trying to choose what's right.  If you are sticking with one sided B&W I like your design but I would maybe put the phone / email at the bottom to give your logo a little white space?  The only issue with cards that are vertical is most emails will not fit across.

- Dewey


----------



## pacereve (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the info.  I'll see what I can do to it tonight.


----------



## pacereve (Sep 14, 2006)

As of my budget, I have as much as I need.  I'll probably stick with one sided card so I can write on the back if needed.  I'm also not sure about adding one or two of my photos to it, I'll have these cards for a while and i'm sure i'll improve and get better photos and don't want to be stuck with those two on my card.

Matt laminated is a good idea too...


----------



## pacereve (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's an update:


----------



## astrostu (Sep 14, 2006)

I like the updated version.  You should add an area code to your phone number.  And, though this wouldn't fit with your current very centered design, you could move the logo over to the left side and add your mailing address, as someone above pointed out.

Also, on the logo, I notice that the "F" in "Fokus" is not flush with the bottom of your logo -- was this intentional?


----------



## pacereve (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks.  An area code would be smart.  As of mailing address, I don't really have one, I just moved to a new town and am renting so all I have is a P.O Box.

Good catch on the F, thanks, i'll fix it.


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 14, 2006)

Having your own website is a must these days. It does not have to be fancy for starters. Just a no frill zone to show them your work. 

Couple of cards places - *click*

I recently ordered a set of 'satin' cards from 4by6.com. :thumbup:


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 14, 2006)

As for the design, I like the vertical version with the whole thing (logo, text) moved further down. I'd use the top portion for your website - same font/size as 'kyle perison' and maybe in Bold.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## pacereve (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm starting to think about getting some made in the verticle style and some made in the horizontal style...Might end up doing that.  

As of those printing sites, usefull, but i beleive they all only print to the states, i'm in Canada


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 14, 2006)

pacereve said:
			
		

> As of those printing sites, usefull, but i beleive they all only print to the states, i'm in Canada


Overnightprints.com and Kodak ships it to Canada. Check the other sites as well. 
Order a free sample set before you place your order with anyone.


----------



## Philip Weir (Sep 14, 2006)

Personally, I wouldn't print both sides. Keep it simple as you have and NEVER put established in 1965 or whatever, it seems to state that as you have been in business a long time, you must be good to survive. I'm not suggesting you would, but to those that read the posts and may think it's a good idea.


----------



## photochic (Sep 18, 2006)

I ordered through mpix.com.  I had my cards printed with a glossy front and the quality was amazing.  They offer a free template download.

Tracy
fine art photography by Tracy Reehal


----------



## DeepSpring (Sep 18, 2006)

another sugestion for printing there are several free business programs out there

I downloaded Belltech Business Card Designer Pro for free online and designed a card





(the background is transparent so it becomes w/e paper i put it on) and then made a jpeg of a sheet of the took it to kinkos and they printed it out on nice paper and cut them up for me and it wasnt very much


----------



## L146705 (Sep 19, 2006)

I would put your website and email address on there and also the word photography in bigger font size.


----------

